# WANTED - Old roadbike parts



## Jacomus-rides-Gen (20 Oct 2007)

Hi guys, 

I am doing up poor Kinks, my old Raleigh Quasar after crashing her. I am seeking...

1) Braze on downtube friction shifters

2) 120mm spacing rear wheel with 5spd block (doesn't necessarily need to have the block on it, but it needs to be able to take a 5spd)


Due to being an impoverished student, my financial situation will only allow me to pay a maximum of £10 for the shifters and £20 for the wheel.

Thank you in advance.


----------



## Twenty Inch (23 Oct 2007)

I have a pair of (nice) shifters you can have. PM with address etc.

TI


----------



## bianco (26 Nov 2007)

I've got a set of 700 wheels you can have, true and aluminium.

Unknown hubs but deffo 5 speed.

Yours for the price of postage


----------

